
Charles Darwin, Economist - J3L2404
http://www.the-american-interest.com/article.cfm?piece=1049
======
nhaehnle
Another way to phrase most of the article is that Prisoner's Dilemmas and
Tragedies of the Common are much more common in economics than most people
think. I personally agree.

What was surprising for me to hear was the notion that it was Darwin who
supposedly first emphasized the importance of such dynamics. These insights
have always come to me via Game Theory so far, which is not usually associated
with Darwin (as far as I know).

------
ZeroGravitas
A review of the book from a UK/european perspective:

[http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=41...](http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=417490)

 _"And the idea presented at the start, to the effect that Darwin, rather than
Adam Smith, will come to be seen as the father of modern economics, gets lost
on the journey. Indeed, he reveals in the preface that the book's title was
imposed by the publisher, and that his own preference would have been for_ The
Libertarian Welfare State _, which would have been a clearer guide to the
material he presents."_

